# Slave BIND Server Won't Receive Zone Transfer



## baronobeefdip (May 14, 2012)

I created a primary name server on my network (running Debian), And *I* have my FreeBSD 9 DNS server connected and I am using it as a slave to receive zone transfers from the Debian server. I am able to see the zones transferring on the screen as it happens. But whenever a zone transfer message comes up, it tells me that it couldn't write to the file because the permission was denied. How do *I* fix this problem? I have Google searched and looked through handbooks and guides but to no avail, There are some forum posts on this but they haven't been solved as of now (from what I have seen up to this point).


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2012)

Post your named.conf please.


----------



## baronobeefdip (May 15, 2012)

```
options { 
listen-on port 53 { any; };
allow-query { any; };
directory "/etc/namedb";
};

zone "baronobeefdip.com" {
type slave;
file "zones/baronobeefdip.com";
masters { ip of master server; };
};

zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
type slave;
file "zones/192.168.1.db";
masters { ip of master server; };
};
```


----------



## redw0lfx (May 15, 2012)

baronobeefdip said:
			
		

> ...I am able to see the zones transferring on the screen as it happens. But whenever a zone transfer message comes up, it tells me that it couldn't write to the file because the permission was denied.



Have you verified that the Named directory is owned by the correct user?  I haven't used dns/bind98 on FreeBSD yet (normally only on Linux), but there is a slaves directory in which the zone transfer files are written to on the slave server.


----------



## baronobeefdip (May 15, 2012)

redw0lfx said:
			
		

> Have you verified that the Named directory is owned by the correct user?  I haven't used dns/bind98 on FreeBSD yet (normally only on Linux), but there is a slaves directory in which the zone transfer files are written to on the slave server.


I am guessing that this directory is where BIND for FreeBSD was designed to store the zone files when used as a slave DNS server. I am also wanting to do the same thing with OpenBSD (I know this is a FreeBSD forum but a little advice is nice) since it's such a small install and I can use an old computer in my attic to create a slave server. Hopefully this works.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2012)

Did you add

```
also-notify { ip of slave server(s); };
        allow-transfer { ip of slave server(s); };
```
to the zone statements on the master server? Just to rule out that that's the 'permission denied' you're looking at.

Also, named is usually running as the bind user (check in *ps aux*). Running a recursive *chown* of that user over /var/named is usually good enough.


----------

